# Motor for Haunted Mailbox?



## CabbageNightPatchDoll (Jan 11, 2017)

I found a discounted animatronic mailbox after Christmas, but the mailbox door, which is supposed to open and close, does not. I really want to fix it, and turn it into a Haunted Mailbox for my Halloween display, with spiders and stuff on it and in it, and orange-and-black Halloween cards inside. Any ideas on how I could rig it so it opens and closes the mailbox door again? I called the company to find out what kind of motor it has (the motor gears appear to be stripped), but they did not know-- said it was probably a product of a foreign country and would cost at least $150.00 for a new motor. Surely, there is a way to jury-rig it back into operation? All ideas appreciated. Here is what the mailbox looks like, in case that gives anyone a clue as to its motor type? Thanks in advance for your help. Recently I bought this animatronic mailbox. The motor doesn't work, and the company I bought it from can't tell me what kind of motor is in it. Any ideas as to how I could repair it? What kind of motor I could buy to fix it so the mailbox door will open and close again? Thanks for your help. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...nt-Clear-White-Incandescent-Lights/1000111147


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking a windshield wiper motor might be what you're looking for. The techies here should be able to give you guidance on how to rig something up to get the effect you want.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I think if you could post a picture of the inside (existing motor, setup) it could help people tell you the information you are looking for.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

My neighbor bought one on clearance as is also. The motor is the same style used in the animated reindeer just colored brown. The linkage was disconnected and the motor was not turning. I could hear it hum when plugged up but not turn. I just gave it a push by hand while plugged up and it started to turn. I reconnected the linkage to the door. The motor stopped a couple more times. I just gave it a push again, and let it run a while. He says it seems to work fine now and he has started and stopped it several times since I gave it back to him. Worst case he may have to get a new motor from kindy's. Still a deal for what he paid for it from Lowe's.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep I have an old one of these and it's a reindeer motor for sure. Just to be sure, is the motor not working at all? Could be its just disconnected linkage or not plugged in correctly as if I remember all the plugs connect in the trunk of the mailbox or some such thing? There is an arm in mine that has come off a few times between the door and motor that's why I'm asking.

So if the motor is for sure dead I'd purchase the one from 
Kindy's http://www.kindys.com/products/deco...ent-motors/replacement-motor-48-animated-buck

Not having the mailbox in front of me I'm not sure the linkage is the same but you should be able to make it work.


----------

